

Ask HN: shared hosting - codilechasseur

we are a small dev company looking for a reliable shared hosting company in or around vancouver or along the west coast. we used to use netnation, but those dudes are idiots now so we switched to media temple, but the latency from here to there is too much. any ideas?
======
ichverstehe
Ever considered a VPS? Shared hosting tend to be unreliable – which is
natural, you have thousand of users on the same box running all kind of weird
PHP scripts andwhatnot.

I'd recommend Slicehost. Cheap, reliable and slick.

------
thomasswift
I'd also give a recommendation for a vps. You get to learn some system stuff,
but control over your database great. I used to be on mediatemple running a WP
Blog and sometimes thing would bork the database, and it be days before they
could restart it. With a VPS, I can make it happen instantly.

the setup is usually easy, plenty of resources online to get you going and if
you don't want to play the command-line game to get certain things on there
you can usually pay the hosting company themselves to 'consult' for your vps.

I'd also put my hat in for slicehost. the support is great, imo.

also: buy a vps with the most memory you can afford, you can run a bunch of
sites on a 256 slice, but a few rails apps can really chew that up. (don't
know if you do rails or not)

------
mrtron
I have had nothing but bad luck with shared hosting. I have embraced VPS's,
and have had zero problems so far with my slice at slicehost. I am just a
happy customer - but maybe I should see if they have an affiliate program :)

edit: apparently there is
[https://manage.slicehost.com/customers/new?referrer=14676099...](https://manage.slicehost.com/customers/new?referrer=1467609948)

~~~
r7000
they have a referral program.. go to account > referrals in slicemanager for
your "affiliate link"

------
Mystalic
Why do you want a shared hosting company in a specific area? You can manage
your hosting just fine no matter their location if it's shared.

And Dreamhost is the king of shared hosting. Fast, cheat, great customer
service, employee-owned.

~~~
codilechasseur
i guess i didn't necessarily want shared. just something cheap for our
clients. and since most of our clients are in vancouver, the hope was that it
was close by so hops or latency or whatever were kept to a minimum.

------
ktom
slightly off topic, but there doesn't appear to be way to direct msg you.

I live in the Vancouver area as well, what is the url to your site? what does
your startup do?

~~~
codilechasseur
just added my email address in there. i don't know if that means you'll be
able to message me.

the company i work for isn't a startup. we do client work and we needed a
reliable hosting recommendation for them.

on the side i run a small online magazine for arts and entertainment in
vancouver. not exactly a startup, but we got high hopes.

~~~
ktom
sorry for the delay in following up on this.

no it doesn't look like your email allows for msg.

i am curious about your magazine.

post a link if you can

------
codilechasseur
no rails, mostly php and python. slicehost is looking really nice. anyone know
where the data centers are?

~~~
r7000
St. Louis

